# Progesterone support



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Girls 

Can I ask you what sort of progesterone support you are getting 



I know diff clinic will vary.  I am currently on 20mg of utrogestan x 3 daily and wondered if this was enough as I have heard some people have had injections?


You views and answers would be most appreciated.

Superted x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Superted are you sure you don't mean 200mg 3 times a day?
dawn


----------



## bluesky3443 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,

I am on 400mg x2 a day with my DE and I was the same on my IVF cycles. I think the principle is the same, so I would imagine that the dosis should be the same for both tt's?

I have never been BFP so I can't help regarding testing ................

good luck


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Superted,

I'm on day 9 of 2ww with DE, I'm on 600mg a day progesterone pessaries (till week 12 if BFP), Progesterone in oil IM injection daily and Oxyprogesterone IM every third day   .  I'm not sure what levels are supposed to be when pregnant but my clinic have said by week 12 your normal production of progesterone should have well kicked in.  

I'm also on Progynova 2mg (Estradiol) a day, Vitamin E 200mg and Trental (to improve blood flow to uterus) 

I've never had any progesterone problems diagnosed this is just my clinics standard post ET protocol.  Good luck.

Nics xx


----------



## Little Nell 1970 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi

Im at IM and we have 200mg progesterone pessaries 3 times a day from 2 days before ET and on a BFP it's increased to 400mg 3 times a day until week 12. 

On my BFP I had a progesterone test BEFORE I doubled the pessaries to 400mg and the reading was 25. This will no doubt be a lot higher now since I doubled the dose. One of my cycle buddies had her progesterone checked a few weeks into pregnancy and the reading was very high which shows that the doses do work.

Progesterone on a DE cycle would be lower as your body hasn't ovulated however the pessaries etc make up for this and by 12 weeks your own body has started making its own. 

Good luck in your 2ww and hope you get your much hoped for BFP. 

LN


----------

